# overcoming dp and feelings of unreality



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

hi everyone,

i ve got dp and dr since 8 months now I am 36 years old and got it after ten days of drinking alcohol, with the last day having a major hangover. Does anybody else got it here after alcohol use? But the other question I have is that I got this book "overcoming depersonalisation and feelings of unreality", a self helping guide using Cognitive Behavioural Techniques, by Dawn Baker, Elaine Hunter, Emma Lawrence and Anthony David. Has anybody else read and used these techniques. I am reading it now and trying to work with it, it has a section how to work with your automatic negative thoughts which is very interesting. It is written by the people of the depersonalisation unit in the uk so they know what they re talking about. So anybody any experience with this? I had contact with the depersonalisation unit in Muadsley clinic and waiting for an answer from the doctors overthere if they can see me seen that i am not a uk resident...I got an answer from the secretary but she said to wait for an answer from the doctors...so still hoping and waiting for that...look forward to some feedback!
kind regards Tim


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I was drinking the night before about a six pack i woke up with dp/dr had it for 2 years now. I drank nightly for 3 years prior to dp not extremely heavy so i'm not sure its what triggered it or not ?


----------



## Blower (Apr 18, 2012)

Tim

I have read this book and have a real problem following the suggested model as I am so spaced out it is very difficult for me to function in any way. Making yourself do certain things when you feel so bloody awful is virtually impossible for me.
I have also had a meeting with one of the Doctors at the Maudsley. It is very difficult to get to see anyone there even for a UK resident, so I wouldn't hold your breath for too long. In the UK you need to be referred by your GP with funding coming from the health authority in the area where you live. Good luck anyway,


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks for your answer.
@blower was it helpful for you seeing doctor Sierra?


----------

